

30+ Most Useful Web Development Frameworks - prorock
http://designmodo.com/web-development-frameworks/
Web development framework is especially created to help you boost the performance and efficiency of your web applications, web services and website development task. A large number of frameworks are equipped with fascinating features such as templates and session management and database access libraries. In fact, when you take resort to web development frameworks, you also get to reuse the codes sometimes.
======
GiraffeNecktie
A completely useless list that jumbles up unrelated items and is almostly
completely devoid of any helpful context. The worst kind of blog dreck.

